# Batteries for insulin Pump for Diabetes: Energizer Industrial AAA LR03 1.5v



## nod (29 Sep 2006)

Our little 4yr old girl was fitted with an insulin pump recently. We were supplied with a box of batteries from the manufacturer but cannot find anyone in Ireland who supplies these batteries,hospital doesn't know either,they are
Energizer Industrial AAA LR03 1.5v
It has to be this type really,they have a 2-6 week life which is most important,the Ultra batteries only last a few day.
Any help would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2006)

*Re: insulin Pump for Diabetes-trying to source batteries*

Do you have any idea what the mAh rating for those batteries are? Do you know if the pump us suitable for use with _NiMH _rechargeable batteries? Depending on the answers I would recommend [broken link removed] for rechargeables and they may also have the high capacity alkalines that you need.


----------



## nod (29 Sep 2006)

*Re: insulin Pump for Diabetes-trying to source batteries*

Clubman
Not sure of the mAH rating,but I know there are not re-chargable.I checked the attached site and theres an energizer Ultimate that looks good and is the correct size and rating,failing all else will get a pack of these and try them out,
Thanks for your help


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2006)

*Re: insulin Pump for Diabetes-trying to source batteries*

What I meant was does the device or its instructions totally rule out rechargeables? If not and if they are in fact recommended then you should get longer runtime out of them compared to non rechargeable alkalines. Like the way digital cameras and many other small consumer devices generally work better/longer on _NiMHs/Lithium Ion _rechargeables than alkalines. How many batteries does the pump take? If three or less then there's a chance that rechargeables will work. If more then maybe not. Of course since it's a medical device be guided by the instructions and your doc!


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Sep 2006)

*Re: insulin Pump for Diabetes-trying to source batteries*

A belated welcome to AAM, nod.

The manufacturer's brand name doesn't really matter, and if your daughter's device accepts ordinary alkaline AAA batteries it will surely run equally well on rechargeables, saving you a fair few bob. 

AAA/LR03 are simply codes identifying the physical size of the battery. In layman's terms, it means those little skinny ones that are typically used in remote controls, etc. Unless the device's info leaflet specifically states that the voltage _must_ be >1.5, I'd guess that you can (and should) use rechargeable batteries. As ClubMan has said, you can buy these quite cheaply from 7dayshop — preferably bundled with a charger, and then with a few extra batteries thrown in, since their shipping charge is a flat £3.95 per order.

If you want the 'full monty' on batteries, check out the Battery University (I kid you not!)

_[Edit: post crossed with ClubMan's]_


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2006)

*Re: insulin Pump for Diabetes-trying to source batteries*



DrMoriarty said:


> If you want the 'full monty' on batteries, check out the (I kid you not!)


I keep forgetting about that really useful site!

I have the charger and 900mAh AAA batteries (as well as a bunch of high capacity 2600mAh AAs) mentioned above all from _7DayShop _and would thoroughly recommend them to anybody who needs rechargeables for small consumer device applications.


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Sep 2006)

*Re: insulin Pump for Diabetes-trying to source batteries*

So will I, until they bring out an 'assault-and-...' version!


----------



## quinno (29 Sep 2006)

*Re: insulin Pump for Diabetes-trying to source batteries*

My wife uses an insulin pump, it is the Accu-chek by Roche http://www.accu-chek.co.uk/gb/. My wife gets great support from the local GP and the Accu-chek rep - they send her out everything she needs. 

Although it comes with batteries, you can use standard good quality alkaline batteries, like Duracell (not rechargeables - I asked my wife why not, becuase I have stacks of rechargeables, thinks it's becuase they can drain down very quickly and deplete over time, not good if you're asleep and thus getting no insulin - I think the pumps are also sensitive to the fluctuating voltages from rechargeables). Good quality alkaline batteries should last about 3 - 4 weeks. BTW, the Roche pumps come with Powerone Alkaline batteries (made by Varta) - they look standard enough.

Also, you should get replacement caps for the battery compartment. This wears out over time from the constant changing.

Any further info, PM me.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2006)

*Re: insulin Pump for Diabetes-trying to source batteries*



quinno said:


> (not rechargeables - I asked my wife why not, becuase I have stacks of rechargeables, thinks it's becuase they can drain down very quickly and deplete over time, not good if you're asleep and thus getting no insulin - I think the pumps are also sensitive to the fluctuating voltages from rechargeables).


That's odd - unless the device runs on, say, 3+ batteries then rechargeables should work as well if not better than alkalines. It's all to do with the discharge curve of the two types of batteries. Alkalines start at or above their rated voltage but drop linearly until discharged. For example a 1.5V battery could actually deliver 1.7V to start with but will gradually and predicatably reduce the voltage delivered until discharged (which is probably around 1V - can't remember off hand). In contrast NiMH rechargeables will start off at around 1.5V drop quickly to, say, about 1.3V but then remain at that level for a relatively long time thereafter until they deplete. In the meantime it will deliver a steady 1.3V (or whatever) while an alkaline will steadinly deliver less and less voltage. This means that most devices that run on 1 or 2 or *maybe *3 batteries should be able to run on rechargeables. The problem with increasing numbers of batteries is that they are generally in series so, for example, 4 x 1.5V AAAs = 6V but rechargeable voltage will reduce this on a pro rata basis per battery (e.g. 4 x 1.3V =  5.2V and the difference may be too great - with fewer batteries it may not matter). Ultimately it's probably easiest (especially if you can borrow rather than buy the gear) to try rechargeables out first and see if they work. If they do then you can purchase your own stuff.


----------



## quinno (29 Sep 2006)

*Re: insulin Pump for Diabetes-trying to source batteries*

OK, I've checked the manual - it says on Page 3 'Normal Alkaline AA batteries (battery designation AA-LR6) and rechargeable batteries' (I'll have a chat with Mrs Quinno about using my rechargeables!), so that clears that up. BTW, it only uses one battery.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2006)

*Re: insulin Pump for Diabetes-trying to source batteries*



quinno said:


> OK, I've checked the manual - it says on Page 3 'Normal Alkaline AA batteries (battery designation AA-LR6) and rechargeable batteries' (I'll have a chat with Mrs Quinno about using my rechargeables!), so that clears that up. BTW, it only uses one battery.


Sounds promising so. At least try out the rechargeables and compare performance to alkalines. Chances are the former will work better/longer.


----------



## ajapale (30 Sep 2006)

Hi Nod.

Welcome to AAM.

In addition to the execellent information provided about batteries above you should make contact with the diabetes federation ireland.  They are organised on a national and regional basis arount the country.

Dr Tony O'Sullivan is the Chairman. I have attended public meetings at which he spoke with the manufacutrers about insulin pumps. The manufacuters are also extreemly helpful.

aj


----------



## quinno (30 Sep 2006)

I referred to the Roche manual above - it was a 'quick guide'. The more detailed user manual advises the following with regards to batteries (I've summarised the pertinent points):

*Disposable batteries:*

AA Alkaline batteries with a minimum capacity of 2500 mAh
Do not use lithium, carbon zinc or nickel cadium (NiCd) batteries

*Rechargeable batteries:*

NiMH only with a minimum capacity of 1500mAh

*Duration:*

Disposable - approx 4 weeks
Rechargeable - approx 1 week

Note - if changing from disposable batteries to rechargeables, you have to set up the pump in the menu to tell it this.


----------



## Bootdog (1 Oct 2006)

If you need a battery that lasts a long time, its worth trying out the Energiser Lithium AA or AAA batteries. They are about 3 times the price of Duracells, but last considerably longer (I found they lasted about 5 x longer).

More info here:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=27701


----------



## quinno (1 Oct 2006)

Bootdog

Thanks for that - they are probably good for general use, but in this instance for insulin pumps (Roche ones at least) the yare not recommended.


----------



## burkemg (1 Oct 2006)

Looks like there's a common need here for decent batteries for Insulin pumps. 

My son has a Medtronic Minimed Paradigm insulin pump and the reccomended battery is the Energizer industrial We have yet to find a suitable alternative source for these other than the pump suppliers who charge a great deal for a box of them.

If anyone can locate an alternative supply I'd love to hearit 

Thanks


----------



## C2H5OH (1 Oct 2006)

Nod / Burkemg,
I think ( but I'm not 100% sure) that the Energizer Industrial is the same as the standard Energizer. If you look it up on the net, most suppliers say it is equivalent to standard energizer. The industrial is available from a number of suppliers in the UK who may be able to supply e.g http://www.allbatteries.com/home.htm. 
There is also one supplier on Ebay who is selling them in packs of 24 for $21 including shipping to Ireland. I've included the link to the ebay store
http://stores.ebay.ie/Mumfoot-Battery-Wholesale-Supply
hope this helps


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Oct 2006)

Here's one other possible [broken link removed], offering 72 of those batteries for US$34.95 +$15 shipping from Canada (= €44 approx., or €0.62 per battery).

If these pumps require an _AAA_ (not _AA_) battery 'with a minimum capacity of 1500mAh', then it looks like you're limited to one-use batteries, so I hope the seller linked to above comes in useful — (s)he looks(?) reliable enough. The highest-rated rechargeables I've come across in the (smaller, 'remote-control-sized') _AAA_ category are 900/1000mAh. If on the other hand you're talking about the slightly larger, 'penlight' _AA_ size — because quinno's post above does say _AA_, not _AAA...(_?) — then I can't see why the rechargeable solution wouldn't work.


----------



## nod (2 Oct 2006)

Sorry for not getting back to the replies,was unable for access PC at weekend. Many thanks to all for your time in replying,will go through the links in detail asap


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2006)

I would doubt that even alkaline _AAAs _would be rated as high as 1,500mAh but then again it's not always clear what the mAh ratings of non rechargeables are. 900mAh is the highest capacity rechargeable _AAA _that I've ever seen.


----------



## C2H5OH (3 Oct 2006)

You might want to check out these from 7dayshop
http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_3&products_id=101215
You can find out more info from the panasonic website under product highlights:
[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest124 (29 Dec 2006)

Anybody know of a shop in Dublin or good website selling Duracell Alkaline battery N 1.5 volt?


----------



## C2H5OH (30 Dec 2006)

[broken link removed]=

 You would need to be ordering a few @ ~ £0.99 each as there is a £ 3.95 delivery charge.
  I find 7dayshop provide  a good service and you will always find something else to stick on the order.
 I generally order a few things for colleagues and split the delivery


----------



## Guest124 (30 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------

